# Am I eligible for emergency €203 paymnet from govt?



## zxcvbnm (23 Mar 2020)

I am an IT contractor. I go through my own limited company so am technically self-employed.

MY last contract finished 31st December. I was of the assumption it was to be renewed 1st Feb but it fell through at last minute (unrelated to coronavirus). Meaning I only started job hunting in February, 6 weeks ago.

Obviously over the last couple of weeks, IT recruitment seems to have fallen off a cliff, although I don't have any hard metrics re the IT recruitment generally.

Am I entitled to the €203 payment?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Mar 2020)

I would say so. It's for people whose business has turned down due to the Coronavirus.

So put in a claim if you need the money.

Brendan


----------

